# Como puedo conectar mi toshiba laptop a mi LCD tv



## Scabie (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola amigos pues bueno he estado batallando con mi portatil ya que he intentado conectarla a mi LCD tv y no lo he logrado,mi laptop es una toshiba satellite l305-S5941 y mi television es una Magnavox de 32 pulgadas que tiene 2 entradas de HDMI y una de S-Video y mi laptop solo cuenta con una salida de vga, claro no es igual a las computadoras de escritorio es mas chica,lo que hice fue comprar los cables en ebay hace poco,compre un adaptador vga macho con salida DVI hembra y luego le conecte un cable de DVI macho con salida a HDMI y lo conecte a mi tv y tambien conecte el audio desde mi laptop a las entradas rca de la tv,todo parecia estar bien pero al momento que estaba ya todo conectado no habia proyeccion de video solo se escuchaba el audio, la verdad no se si hice algo mal o si tenga que hacer algo mas que me falte para que se pueda mostrar el video, por favor espero me puedan resolver mi problema y orientarme para saber lo que tengo que hacer.
saludos:estudiando:


----------



## elcala (Abr 14, 2010)

y.. mira, yo que vos empiezo a agotar posibilidades de fallo,

1- intenta probar el puerto HDMI del tv para saber si anda,
2- proba los cables que compraste, si es posible proba todo en otro tv,

PD: vi que estas haciendo mucho cablerio con adaptadores y todo, tengo entendido que el cable HDMI tiene un largo maximo antes de que empieze a perder señal ( creo que eran 3.5m ). Este ultimo tip te lo doy en caso de que una ves que soluciones el tema y se vea mal sepas porque es


----------

